
Blockchain’s Occam Problem - pseudolus
https://www.mckinsey.com/industries/financial-services/our-insights/blockchains-occam-problem
======
anarchop
Centralisation is much simpler than decentralisation. Decentralisation
therefore only has value if it’s able to overcome problems posed by
centralisation, e.g. censorship of finicial transactions. Therefore,
blockchain’s only viable app is avoiding / defending oneself from government /
banking controls. Every other use case is better suited to traditional
centralised architectures.

------
CPLX
> McKinsey’s work with financial services leaders over the past two years
> suggests those at the blockchain “coalface” have begun to have doubts. In
> fact, as other industries have geared up, the mood music at some levels in
> financial services has been increasingly of caution

Who writes this stuff? I assumed with McKinsey you'd at least get
exceptionally clear and concise communication and analysis.

Granted all the assumptions are likely to be made up and the conclusions
nonsense, but still.

~~~
anarchop
They need to make money still. So the pitch now seems to be: hire us to
clarify the confusion for you. The pitch was previously: hire us to ensure you
don’t get disintermediated. I see this article as capitulation. And about
time.

------
lostmsu
In case of Goldman an article like this was followed by an acquisition of a
crypto startup (Poloniex) about a year ago.

